# Does anyone not drink?



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

Is there anyone here that doesn't drink alcohol?

If there is i need some advice. One weekend about a month ago i decided to just have a break and not have any beers. Since then i haven't drunk any grog at all. I still go out to town with all my mates, to the pub, fishing and to sports events and have a pretty good time but i have no desire to drink, like i just don't feel like it. I really used to enjoy drinking and i'm worried that i might not drink again. 

So if you don't drink can you tell me why you don't drink and if you have ever gone a long period without drinking can you tell me why you stopped and why you started again.


----------



## FAY (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't drink as such.
Maybe have the odd cruiser every now and then.
I just don't like the taste of it.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 30, 2009)

You have to drink, you live in Darwin.


----------



## Kitah (Sep 30, 2009)

I despise the taste of virtually all alcohol... The only stuff I occasionally drink are West Coasts cause they don't taste like alcohol lol. I have never been drunk, never even 'tipsy' or whatever they call it.


----------



## AnthonyJ (Sep 30, 2009)

i used to have 6 or 7 heavy beers a day, now im down to maybe 1 or 2 mid beers a day, if any at all.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

JasonL said:


> You have to drink, you live in Darwin.



That is the problem! 

Some of the best times i've ever had have involved drinking. Like sitting in Beuley Rock Hole downing red cans or sitting in a boat doing the same thing. Or better yet just hanging out in a mates pool with a keg of homebrew. I'm kinda scared that i'm never going to have that fun again.


----------



## mungus (Sep 30, 2009)

Dont drink much as I dont care to.
Have the occasional beer with mates and water with dinner or a cordial or 2.


----------



## hallie (Sep 30, 2009)

i have done almost the same thing, Ive gone from drinking beers virtually every day to recently having about 2 month booze free..

stopped because i sleep badly after drinking and was sick of being tired all the time.

I had 6 beers for the first time last fri and virtually had to force them down:|

i couldnt get into it.. felt crap the next day too which is unusual.

I`m not too concerned about not drinking as much because its a bonus for my health and my bank balance.

i`m also getting more things done in the time i would usually spend drinking..


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

hallie said:


> i have done almost the same thing, Ive gone from drinking beers virtually every day to recently having about 2 month booze free..
> 
> stopped because i sleep badly after drinking and was sick of being tired all the time.
> 
> ...



Do you feel like you've lost a friend? Like ur missing out?


----------



## Colin (Sep 30, 2009)

mungus said:


> Dont drink much as I dont care to.
> Have the occasional beer with mates and water with dinner or a cordial or 2.



dont be drinking too much or that red cordial mungus  you know it sends you hyper



Gordo: just put on that white wedding dress and go out on the town.. 
Im sure there a few blokes around that would like to get you drunk mate  haha

I stopped drinking because Id keep waking up in different girls beds all the time.. and that just made me feel cheap and used..


----------



## ivonavich (Sep 30, 2009)

I drink at night....
I have alcohol at night to counteract all the coffee I drink in mornings


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

Colin said:


> dont be drinking too much or that red cordial mungus  you know it sends you hyper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need a few drinks to... er 'fit' back into that dress lol.


----------



## dpeica (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't drink at all.


----------



## smacktart (Sep 30, 2009)

I always say I wanna stop/slow down but i always just end up hitting it hard oh well


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 30, 2009)

In my younger days I used to drink all the time, have had more hang overs than breakfasts I think. Met my husband 20 yrs ago, he didn't drink, so I stopped drinking and smoking too....just doesn't seem to matter anymore. Don't miss it, still have great fun when I go out....ask the people I spent time with on my recent Adelaide trip...Dipcdame for one...  I like lemon lime and bitters if I go to a pub, or coke or lemon squash...my drinking friends don't care if I drink or not. I think booze is over priced and over rated......why kill brain cells when you don't have to. You can drive anywhere at anytime when you don't drink....it's great when the cops pull you over for a test and you know you're sober....no so many fines or danger on the roads. Loads more reasons not to drink than to drink as far as I'm concerned.....and you can have great fun and no bad head the next morning......


----------



## hallie (Sep 30, 2009)

For me, not really..

The downsides of drinking were outweighing the fun sides for me so it was time to have a break. I have an addictive personality and the booze was getting a hold of me.

i also have had great times on the booze but just as great being sober...

id prefer to do things sober now because im alot more motivated..


----------



## boxhead (Sep 30, 2009)

stopped 5 months ago . don't miss it at all . big surprise how much extra money i have now .
waking up on Sunday mornings not feeling like crap is great .Next is giving up the smokes .


----------



## J-A-X (Sep 30, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Don't miss it, still have great fun when I go out....ask the people I spent time with on my recent Adelaide trip.....


 
I couldn't imagine this lady + alcohol :shock: she gives 'get high on life' a whole new meaning and would put people half her age to shame with her energy, the fact she can't remember what happens is nothing to do with alcohol its more to do with old age 

Seriously, a 750ml bottle of Bundaberg will last me 12 months at least, i only drink when i feel like it, and i don't feel like it that often ... and like GrannieAnnie, i don't need it to enjoy myself, as Grannie has already said the upsides of not drinking ??

Its cheaper
You're not killing brain cells 
You can drive anywhere at anytime 
Not so much danger on the roads
No suffering the next morning
and you can video all yor drunk mates and blackmail them :evil:

It can be hilarious watching all your drunk mates do stupidly ridiculous things and then you realise you use to be one of those idiots,,, 

Personally i'm too much of a control freak to be that out of control.....


----------



## mis-devious (Sep 30, 2009)

lol your softening up as you age. sad thing


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

mis-devious said:


> lol your softening up as you age. sad thing



Awesome! Ms devious just gave me the motivation to start drinking again. I'm not old i'm just big boned!


----------



## Wildcall (Sep 30, 2009)

im 22 and havnt had any drinks since i was 19... yes dry on my 21st... i am a type 1 diabetic so drinking pre mixes are DEATH anyway (full of sugar) and i really dont enjoy the taste of it . i have way more fun not drinking then drinking... give me a diet coke anyday lol.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah man i dont drink , i go months without and then i might have 1 beer and not really enjoy it any way, I know the exact thing you were talking about some times people just dont seem to compute when you tell them you dont , it takes some explaining unfortunately society says you must kill your self weekly or you are abnormal. 
Being in darwin makes it ten times worse, you might as well tell some people you have leprosy .


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

alexbonner said:


> im 22 and havnt had any drinks since i was 19... yes dry on my 21st... i am a type 1 diabetic so drinking pre mixes are DEATH anyway (full of sugar) and i really dont enjoy the taste of it . i have way more fun not drinking then drinking... give me a diet coke anyday lol.



You know there are other drinks instead of alcopops. Beer for example has no sugar left in it.


----------



## Wildcall (Sep 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> You know there are other drinks instead of alcopops. Beer for example has no sugar left in it.



beer has alot of carbs in it though and i have to watch both sugar and carbs... and i know there are a few out there with no carbs but it tastes like poo...


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

alexbonner said:


> beer has alot of carbs in it though and i have to watch both sugar and carbs... and i know there are a few out there with no carbs but it tastes like poo...



Yeah second that, those low carb beers taste like dog balls.


----------



## brigo (Sep 30, 2009)

I used to drink everyday with a mate or two, used to get a case of beer and smash that, weekend would come and wed buy basically the whole bar until we were legless.

I havent touched a drop of alcohol for about 3 months now, i feel alot healthier, i wake up earlier and also i save ALOT of money..even if i spend, itll be on something constructive, not something that i wee out every 20mins lol.

But whenever the occasion, maybe a wedding, birthdays etc, ill have a drink out of respect..


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Awesome! Ms devious just gave me the motivation to start drinking again. I'm not old i'm just big boned!


 
actually as you get older alcohol turns from a stimulant to a relaxant - so the way your body reacts to it changes... the rate however is determined by your body etc
...
I can't find anything on the net... But it was on the tv a few weeks ago...


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 30, 2009)

Im not old enough but i know plenty of people who drink that shouldnt my uncle is also a type 1 diabetic and he drinks excessivly but wont eat chocolate which doenst make sence cause there equally as bad


----------



## brigo (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, when i was lets say 17ish, i used to get so gee'd up to go out etc, but when i hit the 20 year old mark, i used to drink with mates at my house, or theirs, or bbq's etc..and chill out with beers  instead of wanting to go party..


----------



## Kyro (Sep 30, 2009)

You could always take up drugs instead, i've heard the acid is pretty good in Darwin:lol:


----------



## JasonL (Sep 30, 2009)

I actually have a serious drinking problem.....It's that I don't like beer! I can have 1 or 3 but after that I get a headache..... and the only other thing I like is Bundy.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> actually as you get older alcohol turns from a stimulant to a relaxant - so the way your body reacts to it changes... the rate however is determined by your body etc
> ...
> I can't find anything on the net... But it was on the tv a few weeks ago...



Yeah i saw that too. You need to be careful to listen to the language they used in that doco. They used words like 'appears to show' and 'linked' which means that they haven't yet proven that what that study showed was alcohol working as stimulant for young people and as a relaxant for older people. Beleive me i have mates well into their 30's that still power well on into the next day lol.


----------



## PSimmo (Sep 30, 2009)

I used to drink pretty hard (thurs,fri & sat nights) but the hangovers started lasting to through to the next Thursday. So I decided to give it away happens when ya get older.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 30, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I actually have a serious drinking problem.....It's that I don't like beer! I can have 1 or 3 but after that I get a headache..... and the only other thing I like is Bundy.


 
I HATE beer too! though I like alot of spirits  Bundy at the top there somewhere...


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

Kyro said:


> You could always take up drugs instead, i've heard the acid is pretty good in Darwin:lol:



Hehehehe :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I actually have a serious drinking problem.....It's that I don't like beer! I can have 1 or 3 but after that I get a headache..... and the only other thing I like is Bundy.



Are you Asian?


----------



## brigo (Sep 30, 2009)

Haha, i used to drink jim beam etc, beers i used to love them..tooheys throwdowns, VB, coronas etc..i HATE heineken..dont like it at all..

I doubt ill ever get "buckled" again..theres always that random time when you get too buckled..lol


----------



## brigo (Sep 30, 2009)

why would he be asian waruikazi? lol


----------



## JasonL (Sep 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Are you Asian?



hahha, no.... I don't mind a beer on a really hot day..sometimes nothing better... but the headache is guarantteed if I drink more than 2 or 3.. I certainly can knock down the rum though.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

brigo said:


> why would he be asian waruikazi? lol



There is a chemical in alcohol that needs a particular enzyme to be broken down and alot of asians don't produce and are therefore allergic to alcohol in general. But what alot of asian people have told me is that beer is worse, it causes head aches, flushing red and i've even seen welts on some asians. It's called Asian Flush or The Curse of Asia.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 30, 2009)

Currently on the table next to me = 5L Sack of goon, 2 bottles of passion pop, 1/2 a bottle of vodka, 3/4 of a bottle of southern comfort, a bottle of rum, and a case of coke to mix with!

Oh, yeah, I drink.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 30, 2009)

bahaha rocky


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

Rocky said:


> Currently on the table next to me = 5L Sack of goon, 2 bottles of passion pop, 1/2 a bottle of vodka, 3/4 of a bottle of southern comfort, a bottle of rum, and a case of coke to mix with!
> 
> Oh, yeah, I drink.



So why are they still full then??? :lol:


----------



## brigo (Sep 30, 2009)

yeah waruikazi, alot of my asian mates, that drink alot, get virtually purple when they drink beer, doesnt affect how many they drink..just go red straight away lol..

i can say im happy i stopped drinking, i had ALOT of fun, and i do miss those days and some of those memories, but let me tell you, had alot more bad then good ones..lol


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

brigo said:


> yeah waruikazi, alot of my asian mates, that drink alot, get virtually purple when they drink beer, doesnt affect how many they drink..just go red straight away lol..
> 
> i can say im happy i stopped drinking, i had ALOT of fun, and i do miss those days and some of those memories, but let me tell you, had alot more bad then good ones..lol



Right now i can't think of a single bad memory. I can't remember a single time that i woke up in the morning thinking that i had a bad time.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 30, 2009)

I have to say I go red as well..mmm ?? mm def not asian though.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a few bad ones, but they were all when I was young and dumb, now that I'm old and dumb I'm much more reserved.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 30, 2009)

Rocky said:


> Currently on the table next to me = 5L Sack of goon, 2 bottles of passion pop, 1/2 a bottle of vodka, 3/4 of a bottle of southern comfort, a bottle of rum, and a case of coke to mix with!
> 
> Oh, yeah, I drink.


 
contents of my booze shelf and fridge in my bedroom...
Jack daniels - jim beam black - bundy rum red - 4 kinds of vodka - jager - cowboy and baccus - black douglas - stones ginger beer X4 - 2 red wines - 1 strawberry wine - Gin - malibu - midori - irish cream ... from what I can remember off the top of my head


----------



## brigo (Sep 30, 2009)

lol, yeah, i guess everyones different.. i guess i wouldnt call them bad times, i could explain it with this line "If i wasnt drunk..." Exactly what JasonL said, im still young, but when i was YOUNGER and a little more silly, is when i had those bad memories lol..

Ah well, either way id rather be sober, sooner or later it would catch up to me..


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

JasonL said:


> I have to say I go red as well..mmm ?? mm def not asian though.



I've got one mate who isn't asian who has the allergy, but it's only to beer. So maybe you do have it?!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I've got one mate who isn't asian who has the allergy, but it's only to beer. So maybe you do have it?!


 
I have an allergy to pre-mixed/alcho-pops and most mines... it's one of the preservatives in it, gives me cloudy head and makes me sleep and I wake up with the worst headaches, the strawberry wine (my fave wine!) is the worst, I pass out in sleep half an hour after just one glass and the headaches!... if I mix my own spirits (including the ones IN the pre-mixed, eg vodka) I'm completely fine, it's weird


----------



## JasonL (Sep 30, 2009)

yeah it's odd as I rarely suffer from headaches, but beer just don't sit well with me, and I'm not overly fond of most beer's anyway so just generally don't drink much of it, unless maybe if it's OP Beer


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> I have an allergy to pre-mixed/alcho-pops and most mines... it's one of the preservatives in it, gives me cloudy head and makes me sleep and I wake up with the worst headaches, the strawberry wine (my fave wine!) is the worst, I pass out in sleep half an hour after just one glass and the headaches!... if I mix my own spirits (including the ones IN the pre-mixed, eg vodka) I'm completely fine, it's weird



I've heard of this one too hey. The chemical has a special name... It'll come to me in a second... ALCOHOL! 

LOL


----------



## reptile1983 (Sep 30, 2009)

Well i drink on average 1 bottle of wild turkey per day and have done since i was 16 .....is that bad???


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

reptile1983 said:


> Well i drink on average 1 bottle of wild turkey per day and have done since i was 16 .....is that bad???



No it makes you a hero...


----------



## JasonL (Sep 30, 2009)

reptile1983 said:


> Well i drink on average 1 bottle of wild turkey per day and have done since i was 16 .....is that bad???



Considering your 12....No, not at all


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> I've heard of this one too hey. The chemical has a special name... It'll come to me in a second... ALCOHOL!
> 
> LOL


 

Nup I can drink as much rum/burbone/scotch/vodka as I like and barely get a hang over... it's just the cruisers, west coast coolers, wine, pre-mixed smirnoff etc the girly stuff, that gives me grief,


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Nup I can drink as much rum/burbone/scotch/vodka as I like and barely get a hang over... it's just the cruisers, west coast coolers, wine, pre-mixed smirnoff etc the girly stuff, that gives me grief,



Haha lol i know it's a real allergy. From memory it's sulfite in the wine that can cause some people allergic reactions not sure if that is in the alcopops though.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 30, 2009)

My dad can't drink any alcohol, gets real bad head aches for days afterwards, glad I don't take after him! I love to drink, I feel for you waruikazi, does it feel like you have lost your testicles?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 30, 2009)

I drank half a bottle of the strawberry wine once, god it was yummy, but 20 minutes later I had the reaction so bad that practically fell down on the spot, had to be guided to the couch and I was dead to the world for 2 hours and woke up feeling like I had been hit multiple times in the head with a cricket bat... the exact words of the guys who were there were "you were so dead we probably could have done anything to you"

, haven't drunk it since in such large amounts, seems it's my personal date rape.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> My dad can't drink any alcohol, gets real bad head aches for days afterwards, glad I don't take after him! I love to drink, I feel for you waruikazi, does it feel like you have lost your testicles?



Not lost, i feel they have metamorphed into oviaries.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Sep 30, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 30, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> My dad can't drink any alcohol, gets real bad head aches for days afterwards, glad I don't take after him! I love to drink, I feel for you waruikazi, does it feel like you have lost your testicles?



Are you suggesting that because he's lost his desire to drink that he's not a real man anymore....shock horror....surely you wouldn't suggest such a stupid thing like that....only a total jerk would suggest such a thing...so I'm sure you didn't mean that !!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Are you suggesting that because he's lost his desire to drink that he's not a real man anymore....shock horror....surely you wouldn't suggest such a stupid thing like that....only a total jerk would suggest such a thing...so I'm sure you didn't mean that !!



It's OK Nan, i've got a big dog and guns to prove my manhood :lol:


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 30, 2009)

As alcohol dehydrates your body, I think it's a bit silly that people living in Darwin would drink so much....as in that heat they would need more hydration than in southern parts.....


----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 30, 2009)

In order for you to start drinking again you just need to meet my four *J *friends, i often go out with them on the weekends. They never fail to amuse me they are *Johny*, *Jimmy*, *Jack,* and just for good measure i like to throw *Jose* in the mix to finish of the night.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 30, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> As alcohol dehydrates your body, I think it's a bit silly that people living in Darwin would drink so much....as in that heat they would need more hydration than in southern parts.....



It's a strange phenomenon Gran but everywhere in the world the closer you get to the equator the more people drink and the hotter the food gets.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 30, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Are you suggesting that because he's lost his desire to drink that he's not a real man anymore....shock horror....surely you wouldn't suggest such a stupid thing like that....only a total jerk would suggest such a thing...so I'm sure you didn't mean that !!



Ofcourse, what kind of man doesn't drink?
Haha, I'm joking, no I wasn't saying that at all, just that he has lost something dare to him that has bought him many great memories


----------



## jinin (Sep 30, 2009)

I dont drink....yet...


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 30, 2009)

i dont drink lol im 12


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 30, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Ofcourse, what kind of man doesn't drink?
> Haha, I'm joking, no I wasn't saying that at all, just that he has lost something dare to him that has bought him many great memories



    ....he's probably lost a lot of money making those memories..... just think how much richer he'll be if he stays sober.


----------



## Radar (Sep 30, 2009)

I only started to drink about a year ago, peer pressure never really got to me.



waruikazi said:


> It's OK Nan, i've got a big dog and guns to prove my manhood :lol:



^^^ That is very much me, lmfao, add in a love of rock climbing, bowhunting, flogging cars out on dirt tracks around the place, and I actually think drinking would have slowed me down. I only started to drink when an injury meant I couldnt climb every second day, money and access to land slowed down the motorised side of things and I didnt have time to go on weeklong hunting jaunts anymore 

I guess I feel like getting pissed everynight is basically how people have fun when there is nothing else to do :lol:

Anyone who thinks I have ovaries is welcome to a dual :lol:


----------



## gunny (Sep 30, 2009)

Colin said:


> I stopped drinking because Id keep waking up in different girls beds all the time.. and that just made me feel cheap and used..


 
LMFAO hahahahahahahaha 
U poor thing 
I got to start drinkin more


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 30, 2009)

gunny bahahaa


----------



## stretch101 (Sep 30, 2009)

i dont drink at all, well i dont get drunk anyway. i get shocking hangovers and i have a complex about vomit so i try to avoid spewing unecassarily. my partner drinks enough for the pair of us tho which is sad coz he is always whining about how tired he is... but doesnt believe it has anything to do with the amount of alcohol he sinks in a night. ahhh well, im not going to play the role of nagging girlfriend . i hate that out of control feeling that comes with being drunk. i have a great time when i go out sober, always have. although drinking is just such a social thing sometimes i wish i could drink, but without the crappy feelin the next day


----------



## falconboy (Sep 30, 2009)

Yep, I'm not a big drinker either. In my later teenage years I experimented with alcohol, only to regret it the next morning, thats enough to put me off it. 

Plus, I don't like the taste much, only of 'girlie' drinks I hate to say - low alcohol wine (Browns Brothers Moscato) which we will have the odd time with dinner, and West Coast Cooler (is that still even made?). I won't bother with beer much, only socially I will force myself. As for spirits, straight they are dreadful and mixed with something else all they do is ruin the good stuff they are mixed with!!


----------



## geckodan (Sep 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Yeah second that, those low carb beers taste like dog balls.



I am a little concerned about how you know that. Research from your drinking days. 

I haven't had a drink since a very bad night about 18 years ago. Haven't missed it a bit. You just end up hanging round with a different type, and generally more energetic and understandable, of yobbo.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Sep 30, 2009)

I have tried alcohol and I don't like it. I have seen what alcohol can you do you physically and mentally. It stuffs you up.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 30, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> As alcohol dehydrates your body, I think it's a bit silly that people living in Darwin would drink so much....as in that heat they would need more hydration than in southern parts.....



Darwin was built on the back of Beer, Crocodiles, Beer, Water Buffalo, Beer, Barra Fishing and Beer.


----------



## anntay (Sep 30, 2009)

thats fine i dont drink i went on a cruise in feb had 1 drink the hole week. we got 2 bottles of alcahol to bring back home and they are still sitting in the cuboard so that has been 8 months now.
there is no need to drink i even gave up smoking 9 years ago and have not looked back.
good on you for doing what you want


----------



## JasonL (Sep 30, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> Are you suggesting that because he's lost his desire to drink that he's not a real man anymore....shock horror....surely you wouldn't suggest such a stupid thing like that....only a total prick would suggest such a thing...so I'm sure you didn't mean that !!



He's not suggesting anything.... it's just basic knowledge.


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 30, 2009)

i have 1 or 2 occasionally, the hangover after a pathetic 3 beers just isnt worth it anymore.

i can throw up for a whole day after 3 beers and not be able to eat fro the next 2 days.

its embarrassing!!


----------



## snake_lover (Sep 30, 2009)

i dont drink =D mainly cuz im not allowed to legally haha


----------



## slim6y (Sep 30, 2009)

One of my tricks gordo - is I drink one beer in a dark bottle (at a party) then I continually refill my empty beer bottle with water. No one ever questions you - it's cheap... you wake up feeling good and... you can act drunk but be totally sober.

I don't drink (much) but I do have the odd one here and there. I've been there done that and growd right up!


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 30, 2009)

i dont drink,i cant handle the stuff


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 30, 2009)

Actually, I'm amazed at the number of you who don't drink, for whatever reasons. If you listen to the news, all you hear about are drunk drivers, drunken parties and people getting bashed and going wild. I find it refreshing that so many of you can't be bothered with it.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 30, 2009)

hobbo said:


> i dont drink,i cant handle the stuff



Your blood is 1/3 Bourbon Hobbo.... it's water you can't handle


----------



## Midol (Sep 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Is there anyone here that doesn't drink alcohol?
> 
> If there is i need some advice. One weekend about a month ago i decided to just have a break and not have any beers. Since then i haven't drunk any grog at all. I still go out to town with all my mates, to the pub, fishing and to sports events and have a pretty good time but i have no desire to drink, like i just don't feel like it. I really used to enjoy drinking and i'm worried that i might not drink again.
> 
> So if you don't drink can you tell me why you don't drink and if you have ever gone a long period without drinking can you tell me why you stopped and why you started again.



Same thing happened to me.

2 years later I've been drunk once. Had about 5 beers on seperate occasions as well.


----------



## adz83 (Sep 30, 2009)

i was drinkin rather heavily,a few days every week....then leading up to my bday in april i got the flu,was so sick on my actual bday so had to cancel my celebrations n obviously didnt drink any booze...the followin weekend i was still sick so still didnt drink...then i started feelin better yet the desire to get pissed wasnt there anymore....weeks went by n i thought wat the hell,may azwel stay totally sober its gotta be doin my body a world of good......i still went out to clubs n bars n just drank water..

it lasted about 3 months,then i had a drink....but now i drink hardly anything compared to wat i was....i feel alot healthier azwel eh


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 30, 2009)

when i was growing up in the punk rawk scene in early-mid 90's ... there was an influx of sXe bands (straight edge) ... it all started with a band called minor threat ... the lead singer, ian mackaye (wat a legend) made a choice of not drinking, doing drugs and refraining from sex before marriage.... for his personal choice, so he wrote a song bout it calling it "i got straight edge" ... he used to put an X on his hands (this started in the early 80's) as kids who went to shows those days were marked with an X to show they were not allowed to drink in the venue as they were minors... but yea there's even a musical lifestyle that supports being sober and staying off drugs .... i did go 1 whole year without any grog... when i was 18 till me 19th bday ... it wasn't because i was straight edge tho, i just wanted to see how patient and self controlling i could be ... i did feel fitter after .... my health got better too ...and i was heaps more active.... but yea... like i said it only lasted a year ... plus i was never into drugs (kill all drug lords and dealers i say) 


these days i only drink on the weekends with the lads ... but yea whether u drink or not, it's ur own personal choice ... some people take things to the extreme but some do it just for their personal choice ... 

in the end it's what makes u happy ...


----------



## scam7278 (Sep 30, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Your blood is 1/3 Bourbon Hobbo.... it's water you can't handle



oh thats right.... wrong thread lol thanks mate


----------



## Lesa (Sep 30, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> I drink at night....
> I have alcohol at night to counteract all the coffee I drink in mornings



Me too!!!! 

I once read that drinking is bad for you - so I gave up reading immediately!!!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Sep 30, 2009)

i dont drink tastes like crap one of the few people in year 8 that dosnt.yeah thats right in only 14 and most of the people in my year level drink UDL


----------



## gunny (Sep 30, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> i dont drink tastes like crap one of the few people in year 8 that dosnt.yeah thats right in only 14 and most of the people in my year level drink UDL


 
drinking in school is a problem my sons in year 1 and already is leaving poppers in his bag to ferment they're starting young


----------



## mwloco (Sep 30, 2009)

wow! im actually suprised at the number of responses on here from people who cannot b bothered with alcohol.
my boyfriend and i are the same.

each summer rolls round and all our mates wanna do is go out and get smashed, doesnt matter where or how as long as there's booze they love it. it just gets so boring to be continually basing any social outing on getting pissed.

it doesnt interest me really due to the negative factors which outweigh the buzz
it is expensive (particularly if you head out to the city)
it makes u feel **** for the whole of the following day
its bad for your health in general
its impossible to maintain a healthy weight with the amount of carbs in most booze
i can have fun without it

my boyfriend used to drink all the time. weekends, weeknights even at school. he was in a bad state. at one point he got a blood test and the doctor told him he had the blood of a 40yr old man. his cholesterol was through the roof! so now he doesnt drink often at all.

we only drink for special occasions and even then we dnt bother much
u feel better without it


----------



## mwloco (Sep 30, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> i dont drink tastes like crap one of the few people in year 8 that dosnt.yeah thats right in only 14 and most of the people in my year level drink UDL




bahahaha UDLs!!
havnt touched them since schoolies! they make your teeth hurt with the amount of sugar in them


----------



## Lozza (Sep 30, 2009)

I rarely drink - but then again, I rarely go out lol I'm like a hermit.
Will have a few cocktails every now and then but that's about it


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 30, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> There is a chemical in alcohol that needs a particular enzyme to be broken down and alot of asians don't produce and are therefore allergic to alcohol in general. But what alot of asian people have told me is that beer is worse, it causes head aches, flushing red and i've even seen welts on some asians. It's called Asian Flush or The Curse of Asia.


My wife has that and being a nurse she only sees the worst side of alcohol so it is rare I can have a quite drink.
I actually stopped completely for three years and now only have one or two glasses a month. One thing I do notice is how much slower I am the next day if I have more than two drinks


----------



## slim6y (Sep 30, 2009)

Lesa said:


> Me too!!!!
> 
> I once read that drinking is bad for you - so I gave up reading immediately!!!



You also told me you had given up drinking once - you said it was the worst 20 minutes of your life!


----------



## Andrais (Sep 30, 2009)

My mum is allergic to alcohol  its funny casue she goes pink, and yes she is asian


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Sep 30, 2009)

i went crazy for a year or so when i was living in japan, to the point where i had blackouts most nights.
then i started a relationship with a guy who was a bit of a substance abuser.... sent me in the opposite direction. pretty much stopped drinking. got back into it for a few months a while ago, but i dont miss it. its definitely harder to get into the groove when youve been sober for a long period. i haven't been drunk for about 2 months or more now, and the idea of going out to "get drunk" seems like a chore.... it expensive, and just makes me feel like crap.
having said that, its not a concious decsion to _not_ drink... just hasnt happened for a while...

just dont try to force it, do what you feel like at the time! when you're out with friends you could just nurse your beer for a while and take it slow? problem is, when you're sober and everyone else is drunk.... it kinda shows you even more so why drinking is so unattractive.....


----------



## Lesa (Sep 30, 2009)

slim6y said:


> You also told me you had given up drinking once - you said it was the worst 20 minutes of your life!



yeah never doin' that again!!!!!!


----------



## baxtor (Sep 30, 2009)

I used to drink my share but a six pack would now last me a year or more. There is a Darwin connection as well with the last time I was drunk being a birthday party in Nightcliff in 1978. I thought about it the next morning and could not come up with a sensible reason for drinking to excess then and still can't now.


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Sep 30, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> but yea there's even a musical lifestyle that supports being sober and staying off drugs ...



my ex was straight edge and in an sXe band til he was 19/20 ... as result his excuse for his excessive drinking (at age 29) was that he had to play catch up. (not to mention his debilitating coke habit that lasted over 2 years)

there's something to be said for everything in moderation.


----------



## FAY (Sep 30, 2009)

I can't even stand being around drunk people that act ridiculous. They annoy me.

I have friends who enjoy a fine wine, but they are sensible enough to not get drunk.


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 30, 2009)

Everyone's on a different point on the alcohol scale, this is just my opinion, if you have never drank alcohol or been drunk don't commit to being straight edge, if you have been drunk and dislike it, great don't drink (go straight edge from this point on), if its ok and you like alcohol, keep it to a limit and don't over do it, a social drink is fine. 

In my experience I have found people who just never drink or have tried it and go straight edge almost always cave in & have a bad experience. People who have always been on the sauce and look for a change have a much better outlook usually do well with the right mind set and support (but its very much a lone ranger challenge). Their is no point telling a chronic alcoholic to cut back, and have less, most cases this doesn't work, its all or nothing! If your halfway along the scale and just love having beers and getting drunk cutting back is much easier.

Either way the benefits of not drinking far out way all the other crap, if you can't enjoy your life, have a laugh, go out, without getting plastered or having a beer your doing something wrong and need to re-assess. You may think its the end of the world and you''ll lose your friends or not have as much fun, but believe me the grass is definately greener on the other side.


----------



## whcasual79 (Sep 30, 2009)

Rox.n.Lix said:


> my ex was straight edge and in an sXe band til he was 19/20 ... as result his excuse for his excessive drinking (at age 29) was that he had to play catch up. (not to mention his debilitating coke habit that lasted over 2 years)
> 
> there's something to be said for everything in moderation.




yea very true ... had a mate who was sXe for 10 years and ended getting into the most hardcore of drugs ... sad to say, he's gone mental now and is spending alot of time in the mental institution ... 

i never was straight edge, but like i said grew up in a scene where there were alot of mates who were .... so yea ... some of them still are, 15 years down the track .... 

but at the end of the day, it's ur choice on what u wana do


----------



## TWENTY B (Sep 30, 2009)

remember that old saying.
Quiter's never win.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Sep 30, 2009)

I dont drink often at all, but when i do i go hard.


----------



## grannieannie (Oct 1, 2009)

I think not drinking these days is much more acceptable than it used to be. The same with not smoking....when I was in my teens in the 60s, the peer pressure to smoke in particular was very strong....EVERYONE smoked....no one talked about it being unhealthy...it was the THING to do, the BEST people did it...now the truth has come out. Hopefully the message is going to get across about alcohol too. Both are addictive and can ruin your life.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Drink*

I gave up drinking for a month to support a cancer charity. Found it pretty hard too.

I don't go out of my way to get smashed only a few to have a good time when the time is right.

Just got back from Hawaii and had several drinks throughout the day especially over meals etc. Now that I am back at home I am finding that I don't want to touch my duty free grog.

I can go for weeks without a drink at home but then all of a sudden I get the feel for a beer, Glass of Jimmy and coke or a glass of Moscato or the like.
 
Here's a pic of me in Hawaii. I had already had a couple of decent sized beers before the weife bought me this.


----------



## ClareB (Oct 1, 2009)

I used to drink and smoke alot and then in my early 20s just stopped. Still went out to the pubs but just drank coke. No big reason just grew out of it I suppose, and now I don't drink at all. Just cause you don't drink doesn't mean you aren't fun or can't have a good time, plus you see how stupid everyone else looks when they're drunk.


----------



## pythons-rock! (Oct 1, 2009)

I've had to learn to slow down when out in town drinking, as the effect alcohol has on me now is harder than 10 years ago when still a teenager. Now if I drink too much I have blackouts and don't remember many hours of the last part of the night, and my ability to reason is gone (like texting people inappropriately lol). It has been proven scientifically that teenagers handle large volumes alcohol better (biochemically, anyway) than people who are getting older. Which explains a lot, as I would have thought as you age your tolerance increases and you could drink more. Not so in my case. Just a few and thats it from now on for me  Wish me luck!


----------



## jacorin (Oct 1, 2009)

i never got used to the taste of beer-tasted like crap...besides i watched my dad get agro on beer,bloody nutcase,so i hardly ever drink,when i do,its Port...or Saki,if i happen to be in the mood and depending on who im with when at the Japanese resturaunts.


----------



## Australis (Oct 2, 2009)

Rocky said:


> Currently on the table next to me = 5L Sack of goon, 2 bottles of passion pop.



classy


----------



## stuartandconnie (Oct 2, 2009)

alcohics anomius
cant spell real good either
worked 4 me


----------



## Jungletrans (Oct 2, 2009)

Most of my life was one big party , binge drinking and staying up for days at a time . Lots of loose women in that scene too casual sex was everywhere . But then l had kids to support [ at 40 ] and ended up driving an accident towtruck [ 00 lic ] on call 24-7 . lt was hard at first but once l got used to it l quite like waking up feeling healthy [ gave up the smokes too ] . Now l have more money better health and enjoy life , no more coming down blues . l am on some very nice pills for a back injury but thats another story .


----------



## Teamsherman (Oct 3, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> That is the problem!
> 
> I'm kinda scared that i'm never going to have that fun again.



No, your problem now is that you associate drinking with fun. You dont need to have or of had booze to have a laugh or enjoy the normal things that you enjoy mate.


----------



## Aspiditess (Oct 3, 2009)

I get to _violent when I am on the piss.
_


----------



## JasonL (Oct 3, 2009)

Australis said:


> classy



Passion Pop = underaged chicks beverage of choice....


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 3, 2009)

im a pi$$head :lol:


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 3, 2009)

grannieannie said:


> . Don't miss it, still have great fun when I go out....ask the people I spent time with on my recent Adelaide trip...Dipcdame for one...



.......Yeah, Dipcdame is still trying to get over the whirlwind that hit at that time............. Dipcdame is too TIRED to drink now!!!! LOL....... welllll....... sometimes anyway heh heh hic!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> im a pi$$head :lol:


 

bahhahaa donk!


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 3, 2009)

i'm drinking right now. Hanging out with my mate Jack daniels.


----------



## missllama (Oct 3, 2009)

vodkas shots are yummy
thats all i drink these days nothing els


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 11, 2009)

Just incase anyone is interested i put my big girl panties on last night and had a big night out on the town. I feel so sick for it now.


----------



## naledge (Dec 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Just incase anyone is interested i put my big girl panties on last night and had a big night out on the town. I feel so sick for it now.



Serves you right xD

In reply to the original post, my dad used to be an alcoholic and hasn't even looked at a drink in 20 years. Mum said she'd leave if he kept drinking, he stopped as soon as she said that and never looked back.

If you're gonna drink you shouldn't do it in such large quantities, when (if you already haven't) you've settled down with a family and stuff you're not going to want liver cancer or something. Think about how it's gonna affect your future.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Yeah second that, those low carb beers taste like dog balls.


:shock:

not gonna ask.

I rarely drink Gordo, spent too much time on tour drinking the rider dry, and then sitting in a van between towns for the next gig feeling like hell. 

But it is cool every few months or so to come home with a sixer of Coronas, a couple of limes- put the angel to bed early and hang out with my wife outside, drinking slowly and chatting til the morning. I kinda appreciate it more when drinking is more than just a token gesture- or drinking for the sake of it. but damn mate, it has gotta be hard staying dry in Darwin. But then again, I hear there are other liquids that one can drink.

it has never felt like losing a buddy- more like _appreciating_ a drink and choosing proper moments to enjoy it without the guilt or hangover. And my waist line (and therefore my wife) isnt complaining.


----------



## mandaa (Dec 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Is there anyone here that doesn't drink alcohol?
> 
> If there is i need some advice. One weekend about a month ago i decided to just have a break and not have any beers. Since then i haven't drunk any grog at all. I still go out to town with all my mates, to the pub, fishing and to sports events and have a pretty good time but i have no desire to drink, like i just don't feel like it. I really used to enjoy drinking and i'm worried that i might not drink again.
> 
> So if you don't drink can you tell me why you don't drink and if you have ever gone a long period without drinking can you tell me why you stopped and why you started again.


 
Im only 20 and 2 years ago i was told i couldnt drink again due to bladder and kidney problems. I have never really had the urge to drink. I think health is a lot more important 

All my friends go out and drink and im usually deso driver and end up having a good laugh at their stupidity. :lol:


----------



## Ersatz (Dec 11, 2009)

Alcoholism runs in the family for me. On the males side. Lived with it all my life. Luckily, I am not an alcoholic, I just have to put up with one every day of my life.

I just got back from schoolies. We didn't drink that much.

O wait, yes we did. I lied.

Ontop of those coronas, we went through several bottles of black label, jimmy, and jagerbombs were also a big hit. Baileys and midori for the quick fks and lemon and salt with tequila for the women. Not to mention all the cruisers they drank.

Not to mention.. Morning/Arvo/Night cones anyone?


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ersatz said:


> Alcoholism runs in the family for me. On the males side. Lived with it all my life. Luckily, I am not an alcoholic, I just have to put up with one every day of my life.
> 
> I just got back from schoolies. We didn't drink that much.
> 
> ...



yikes, im feeling hungover just looking at those pix!!
im such a light weight ahahaha!!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 11, 2009)

Coronas taste like bum. Oh man my head is pounding... and i'm going shooting tonight. This is gonna get worse.


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Coronas taste like bum.



Amen to that. I have it in the 'Undrinkable' category. It comes as no surprise that it is imported by Carlton Utd, purveyors of the worst beers imaginable;
- VB
- Crown Lager
- Fosters
- Stella
- MB
- Carlton Draught (not their worst effort though....)

As for undrinkable, I thought Singha and Tiger Pi$$ (it's actually extracted from the urine of Tigers. True story.), but the worst Ive ever had was Waikato Draught.... it makes VB seem almost, _almost_, palatable....


----------



## ssssmithy (Dec 11, 2009)

its my 21st on monday and the last time i had a drink was my 18th lol :O


----------



## tomcat88 (Dec 11, 2009)

VB is great! lol naysayers 
if im in a spirit drinking period whenever i have a beer it tastes so bad i have to force it down and it does nothing for me. i have to have a total alcohol hiatus to drink beer even though its what i cut my teeth on and have drunk the most of.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Yeah second that, those low carb beers taste like dog balls.


LMAO, another funny thread W...I love the low carb beers that's all I drink. Don't drink that Pure Blonde crap, that does taste like cat p i s s not dogs balls...never tasted them! Drink Hahn Super Dry its a great beer, doesn't give you a hang over and doesn't give you a beer gut...I still have my six pack....or maybe a four pack now as I am a bit older than before and not exercising as much...lol
Drink Hahn and beer will be your mate again!!!! and you'll wonder why you ever left!


----------



## bongie555 (Dec 11, 2009)

my problem with alcohol had also a lot to do with peer pressure. worked in the city in an office most of my life and everyone there drank, and drank hard. liquid lunches werent uncommon, 2 or 4 schooners in an hour at lunch then go back to work then friday nites you would spend most of your pay and if you didnt drink then you were a nigel...


----------



## lone_soldier (Dec 11, 2009)

lol this is a funny thread.. i personally have never had a drink in my life.. never felt the need.. I was a manager of a bottle shop up until mid this year but still never felt like having anything.. bought heaps for family friends and girlfriends!!

josh


----------



## the-lizard-king (Dec 11, 2009)

i currently have a nice big old bag of goon chilling its self in my frezer for tonight


----------



## jessb (Dec 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Just incase anyone is interested i put my big girl panties on last night and had a big night out on the town. I feel so sick for it now.


 
Ugh, me too. Had our work Xmas party last night and started on champagne then moved on to sangria and staggered home at about 3.30. Was so sick all morning but had to go in to work. Hid in my office all day with the door shut wanting to die. :?

I rarely drink (maybe 2 drinks a fortnight) so when I do have a big one, it hits me really hard. My husband kept teasing me and saying that I needed to practise more then I wouldn't be such a wuss! He drinks most days (too much IMO) but NEVER gets a hangover like me!


----------



## reptileKev81 (Dec 11, 2009)

I haven't had a drink for years. I started drinking with my mates at the age of 15 and it became a regular weekend thing. 
I stopped drinking for a variety of reasons.
I was the oldest of all my mates so I was the first one to drive. I was usually designated driver so I would only drink of we were local. 

After a few years of working behind the bar, and then security I stopped drinking completely. I found the patrons I had most issues with were the drunk ones lol. 

I dont miss it and I'm proud of my choice. I'm the guy at the pub on a Friday nite with mates from the office drinking softdrink lol

I don't miss the hangovers and being sick either


----------



## nabu120 (Dec 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Oh man my head is pounding... and i'm going shooting tonight. This is gonna get worse.


 

oh man, i cant wait to get to darwin lol

HTFU, power on mate you'll b right


----------



## stuartandconnie (Dec 11, 2009)

*an alcoholic*

hi yes im a alcoholic
saved by good old AA


----------



## stuartandconnie (Dec 11, 2009)

the-lizard-king said:


> i currently have a nice big old bag of goon chilling its self in my frezer for tonight


 

omfg


----------



## potato matter (Dec 11, 2009)

The way I see it is there is too much peer pressure in the world. If you don't want to drink, simply, don't drink. It helps when your peers hate the taste of alchohol  although, i must admitt, I have had a sip of a cruiser once, literally like 10mls it was nice, but i don't really wanna get drunk at 15, i'm saving that honour till i'm of legal age. Plus I don't wanna get convicted of underage drinking.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 11, 2009)

grannieannie;1540508 Don't miss it said:


> :shock:NOOOOOOOOOOO.... don't ask Dipcdame........... she's still getting over it, and that's 3 months later!!!!!!!!!! She's a bloomin wreck still!!!! LOL (more cause I miss one of me best mates, since she went back to WA!!) Heaven knows what I'd have been like if we'd partied WITH alcohol, Annie!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Ninjaette (Dec 11, 2009)

Alcohol dehydrogenase, or a lack of it in my liver, is what stops me from drinking. It's a genetic thing. Without alcohol dehydrogenase, my liver can't break down any alcohol I drink and therefore I become violently ill and projectile vomit. That's why I don't drink. Not because I don't want to, but because my body won't allow it. 
I used to hate myself for it because all my friends would be out having fun and getting maggoted, and I would ALWAYS be made designated driver or just be getting really bored, or both - but now I think it's fine and my liver is happy about it too 
I wouldn't feel bad about not wanting to drink. I think it will be better for you in the long run healthwise. Besides, you can always have one or two if you feel like it. It's not like you can't do it at all right? Consider yourself lucky that you have the choice


----------



## snakelvr (Dec 11, 2009)

I used to drink myself to oblivion......I honestly don't know how many times I wrote myself off - it got to the stage I never suffered hangovers anymore - at all. I'd go for days without sleep. Now I don't drink. I might have the very occasional few sips of hubbies beer but that's it. He's bought me bottles of wine over the last few months & I might drink about a 3rd or half of it over a few days before it gets thrown out. I just don't have the desire to drink anymore - at all. I'm over it. I don't feel bad or left out for not drinking. Now if I do have something to drink (more than a few sips of beer) I get the most crippling stomach pains. I actually enjoy not drinking - I feel healthy & good about it. But that's just me. You don't need alcohol to have a good time - it's the company you have that does it!!


----------



## jessb (Dec 11, 2009)

the-lizard-king said:


> i currently have a nice big old bag of goon chilling its self in my frezer for tonight


 
I'm going to vomit... :shock:


----------



## Ninjaette (Dec 11, 2009)

Yay!! You've finally moved up a notch on the evolutionary scale! :lol:

Testicles are soooooo pre-historic 



waruikazi said:


> Not lost, i feel they have metamorphed into oviaries.


----------



## Touchstone (Dec 11, 2009)

I dont drink alcohol- I never have. Just couldnt be bothered I cant see the point


----------



## JupiterCreek (Dec 11, 2009)

When I was a teenager and in my early 20s I was the usual borderline alcoholic binge drinker and fairly frequent consumer of weed, but then I settled down, had a daughter, and the priorities changed. I still drink, but a couple once or twice a week does me nicely for a night, usually Jim Beam or Southern Comfort and diet Coke, or if it's a stinking hot day then one icey cold beer or cider... but as soon as you can actually taste beer it's crap. For my money if you're over 30 and have to drink alcohol or smoke hooch on a daily basis it might just be time to grow up, but your mileage may vary. ;-)


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 11, 2009)

Southside Morelia said:


> LMAO, another funny thread W...I love the low carb beers that's all I drink. Don't drink that Pure Blonde crap, that does taste like cat p i s s not dogs balls...never tasted them! Drink Hahn Super Dry its a great beer, doesn't give you a hang over and doesn't give you a beer gut...I still have my six pack....or maybe a four pack now as I am a bit older than before and not exercising as much...lol
> Drink Hahn and beer will be your mate again!!!! and you'll wonder why you ever left!



Na'ah! I was on the hahn supeer dries last night (cause i don't want to getmy beer gut back) and i have felt rotten with a pounding headache all day.



jessb said:


> Ugh, me too. Had our work Xmas party last night and started on champagne then moved on to sangria and staggered home at about 3.30. Was so sick all morning but had to go in to work. Hid in my office all day with the door shut wanting to die. :?
> 
> I rarely drink (maybe 2 drinks a fortnight) so when I do have a big one, it hits me really hard. My husband kept teasing me and saying that I needed to practise more then I wouldn't be such a wuss! He drinks most days (too much IMO) but NEVER gets a hangover like me!



Today was my last day at my current job and i had alot of work that i wanted to do with some of my colleagues... none of it happened, i just hope they thoguht i was fizzed out from a hard year of work :lol:


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 11, 2009)

I drink heaps. Not often on work days but i have 6 days off make up for it. I'd like to not drink so much for my waistline but it seems to interupt my social time if i don't. I did give it up for a while years ago, just to make sure I wasn't an alcoholic. I got the wildest headaches which I put down to caffeine, as i didn't drink coke without rum.

How can you wear a dress without grog??????????
Good luck with it anyway.
Nothing worse than being sober in a room full of drunks.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Na'ah! I was on the hahn supeer dries last night (cause i don't want to getmy beer gut back) and i have felt rotten with a pounding headache all day.


Sorry bud, that's all the advice I can give you. Are you leaving the Teaching job, for what?
A pilar of Society that I have seen on this site blossom into a fine young man....and I had one of his classic quotes... as my Sig, removed from my name....as it was offensive to the kiddies (according to mods) after all this time....HE teaches not for much longer, he's not drinking, wearing woman's clothes more frequently "than normal", what's happening man?
You have lost it.....
The tropics are having it's toll..get back on the wagon OR hook up with jay84 the campist herp guy on this site, you'll guys be a good match... OR get back on the p i s s...the descision is yours!!!:lol:


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 11, 2009)

LOL @ this thread hitting 11 pages....


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 11, 2009)

Funny you should say that ''Southside Morelia'' !! Gordo is moving in with me in Melbourne....... and now i am going to be his 'Teacher' hahahaha


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 11, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Funny you should say that ''Southside Morelia'' !! Gordo is moving in with me in Melbourne....... and now i am going to be his 'Teacher' hahahaha


LMAO Jay, your a good man! :lol::lol:


----------



## Pythonking (Dec 11, 2009)

i'm drunk now  i've slowed down a lot now though having a young daughter


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 11, 2009)

Southside Morelia said:


> Sorry bud, that's all the advice I can give you. Are you leaving the Teaching job, for what?
> A pilar of Society that I have seen on this site blossom into a fine young man....and I had one of his classic quotes of his...my Sig removed from my name....quote of his and offensive to the kiddies obviously (according to mods) after all this time....HE teaches not for much longer, he's not drinking, wearing woman's clothes more frequently "than normal", what's happening man?
> You have lost it.....
> The tropics are having it's toll..get back on the wagon OR hook up with jay84 the campist herp guy on this site, you'll guys be a good match... OR get back on the p i s s...the descision is yours!!!:lol:



Hahahaha! You'll have to PM me the quote, i've made so many comments that could fill that description!

More of a sidewards step than i change of career. My current job was office based and i would travel to remote communities during the week to teach the darling kids about the big bang and evolution. Now i've changed to school based conditions and i'll be in the classroom full time in a little community called Gunbalanya in West Arnhem Land. They've given me a yr 1/2 class and get this, the class is called Dadbe which is their word for mulga! OH YEAH! lol



Jay84 said:


> Funny you should say that ''Southside Morelia'' !! Gordo is moving in with me in Melbourne....... and now i am going to be his 'Teacher' hahahaha



Hahahaha you are such a resourceful chap Jay! Lol i heart you Jay.


----------



## Mayhem (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm an alcoholic  I've had about 15 beers and half a bottle of Burbon now - still typing like a champ so it cant be all that bad... I think its a pilot thing...


----------



## Southside Morelia (Dec 11, 2009)

I've seen it before Gordo, cross dressing then the switch...Jay IS resourceful... and dominant, so it seems...LOL
Good move anyways mate, your doing a good job teaching the kids!
Cheers 
Scott.


----------



## macj81 (Dec 11, 2009)

Don't drink.


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Is there anyone here that doesn't drink alcohol?
> 
> If there is i need some advice. One weekend about a month ago i decided to just have a break and not have any beers. Since then i haven't drunk any grog at all. I still go out to town with all my mates, to the pub, fishing and to sports events and have a pretty good time but i have no desire to drink, like i just don't feel like it. I really used to enjoy drinking and i'm worried that i might not drink again.
> 
> So if you don't drink can you tell me why you don't drink and if you have ever gone a long period without drinking can you tell me why you stopped and why you started again.


 
You're worried that you might not drink again?:shock:

I am not a drinker. I started to drink when I was 18 but I really didnt see the reason. I couldn't stand the smell or the taste of any alcohol. I used to watch my mates throw their money away on alcohol and have nothing to show for it. I thought it was very sad that they felt they needed alcohol to have a good time. So from around the age of 19 to 33, I didn't touch alcohol.

I am also a bit of a health and fitness nut, and don't want things like alcohol in my body, but besides this, I have never been 'one of the guys' that has to be seen to be a drinker with mates at social gatherings, nor have I ever had the desire to be. However, at age 33 I did start having alcohol occasionally, and have continued to up until a few weeks ago. It was nice for a while, but the novelty has worn off and once again I'm done with it. I just don't think alcohol lives up to all the hype.


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 11, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Amen to that. I have it in the 'Undrinkable' category. It comes as no surprise that it is imported by Carlton Utd, purveyors of the worst beers imaginable;
> - VB
> - Crown Lager
> - Fosters
> ...



Add XXXX and any mid strength beer to that list, they all taste like crap!
I used to drink Stella, I havn't had it in years though, can't remember what it tastes like.
And yes, Waikato is discusting, kiwi's don't know how to make beer! (and that's coming from a kiwi )

I'm currently rather happy with my old mate Jim


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 11, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> You're worried that you might not drink again?:shock:
> 
> I am not a drinker. I started to drink when I was 18 but I really didnt see the reason. I couldn't stand the smell or the taste of any alcohol. I used to watch my mates throw their money away on alcohol and have nothing to show for it. I thought it was very sad that they felt they needed alcohol to have a good time. So from around the age of 19 to 33, I didn't touch alcohol.
> 
> I am also a bit of a health and fitness nut, and don't want things like alcohol in my body, but besides this, I have never been 'one of the guys' that has to be seen to be a drinker with mates at social gatherings, nor have I ever had the desire to be. However, at age 33 I did start having alcohol occasionally, and have continued to up until a few weeks ago. It was nice for a while, but the novelty has worn off and once again I'm done with it. I just don't think alcohol lives up to all the hype.



I totally get what you're saying. Last night i decided that i would drink for the christmas period so i broke my drought and got wasted lol. While it was fun i can't say that i really missed it. There are a couple more occasions that are coming up that are just going to be easier if i drink lol so i'm going to drink but i think after the christmas period that will be it for me!

I think my drinking before last night was just a habit, i drank because that's what you did on the weekends and i just couldn't say no. 

One thing though that really really does suck, since i stopped drinking (this was like down to the minute... no second) the second i stopped drinking i stopped getting sex. It was just like that, snap of the fingers and both were gone! Now what does that say about guys and drinking? I think it means that guys really are better looking when they're drunk.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 11, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Hahahaha you are such a resourceful chap Jay! Lol i heart you Jay.



Hahahahaha....... Gordo thats gonna be our little personal joke lol cant wait for you to come down and visit me.... im just getting ready to go out..... yes.... to The Peel ! (it has a reputation) lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 11, 2009)

I am not interested in drinking to get drunk. I have a few social drinks occasionally but am not a regular drinker and have no desire to be. Last time I got drunk was at friend's place in Sydney. Finally crashing in bed at 3am, up at 8am to drive home which is 6 hours north. I was so sick and the worse headache - never again. It seemed to take forever to get to Tuggerah where I finally stopped to guzzle a whole bottle of water, few panadol, a feed and then I started to feel a little better.

I don't need alcohol to enjoy life and certainly enjoy waking up next morning to remember what happened last night and not hungover.


----------



## potato matter (Dec 11, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Hahahahaha....... Gordo thats gonna be our little personal joke lol cant wait for you to come down and visit me.... im just getting ready to go out..... yes.... to The Peel ! (it has a reputation) lol


 
is that the place with the 'foam parties' lol???


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 11, 2009)

vege_head said:


> is that the place with the 'foam parties' lol???



Vege_head ! You know too much lol...... they pretty much have a foam party once a year at every gay club.

I am just heading out for a big night and guaranteed not a drop of alcohol will touch my lips !


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Dec 11, 2009)

...nevermind


----------



## kupper (Dec 11, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Vege_head ! You know too much lol...... they pretty much have a foam party once a year at every gay club.
> 
> I am just heading out for a big night and guaranteed not a drop of alcohol will touch my lips !



yeah just a whole lot of water :lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 11, 2009)

I used to drink a fair bit when i was a teen but the novelty wore off and i stopped for 4 years
Stopping did not bother me at all as iv never had much of a taste for alcohol particularly beer
But about a year ago i tried Canadian Club and started drinking it cos i loved the taste
Im now drinking everyday again and i want to stop
If u have no desire to drink its a good thing for ur liver and ur wallet, if u can have a good time without it then give it away for good with no regrets
God this is starting to sound like AA


----------



## richardsc (Dec 11, 2009)

i used to drink in my youth,but as ive got older ive stopped,u dont need to drink to have fun,seeing pissed folk is a turn off,i have grown up with it in the family to so see the crap it causes,another turn off,plus seeing middle aged folk carry on like its cool to get pissed as if there still 16 is kind of lame to me,but each to there own,ive got nothing against it,i even may have the odd beer,but very rarely now,dont see the point in it but thats just me


----------



## thals (Dec 11, 2009)

Not a drinker at all myself, never been drunk, smoked or done drugs, not once. No real desire in me to either.


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 11, 2009)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> Not a drinker at all myself, never been drunk. No real desire in me to either.



That's because you have never done it!  Edited your comment to exclude drugs as they're **** (although alcohol is a drug)

Thanks to my mate Jim Beam I had a massive craving so now I'm sitting here eating a chilly prawn pizza and garlic bread from Dominos (delivery, I don't drink and drive, that's silly!)

Omfg this is heaven


----------



## everlong526 (Dec 12, 2009)

Well i drink often but not alot, i mean 3 or 4 times a week 2 or 3 beers, but coming from somebody who smoked weed daily for almost 5 years, i understand the feeeling of missing out on the fun. 

In saying that it took me to mistake a sniffer dog as a guide dog at the train station a few years back to get me to go clean.... damn labradors!


----------



## cockney red (Dec 12, 2009)

I drink to forget I'm a alcoholic..


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 12, 2009)

i dont drink !


----------



## Ersatz (Dec 12, 2009)

do acid instead. just a few drops in your cordial.


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 12, 2009)

Ersatz said:


> do acid instead. just a few drops in your cordial.


 lol, 
G


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 12, 2009)

this thread should of been deleted & gordo banned, I find his thread very offensive & unaustralian!


----------



## TWENTY B (Dec 12, 2009)

YOU MUST BE A POM, 

have a winge. lol


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 12, 2009)

Ersatz said:


> do acid instead. just a few drops in your cordial.



Whoooaah there Silver! I'm gonna side step that comment but have a good ol' LOL at it along with the other members who remember. 



whiteyluvsrum said:


> this thread should of been deleted & gordo banned, I find his thread very offensive & unaustralian!



Hehehehe!


----------



## waikare (Dec 12, 2009)

well i think it is unaustralian to go to work on a friday sober, everyone has thursday drinks to celebrate the end of the working week problem is it carries on threw the weeknd then the missus gets the ****s lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't drink. 
Then again I'm underaged, but still, I just don't like the smell of alcohol, to me it smells like something the cat dragged in... and then barfed all over...


----------



## Ersatz (Dec 12, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Whoooaah there Silver! I'm gonna side step that comment but have a good ol' LOL at it along with the other members who remember.
> 
> Hehehehe!



Please do explain


----------



## vrhq08 (Dec 13, 2009)

after this weekend ive decided to give up the grog for about a month.. not long but looking at the squires in my fridge is killing me. if only beer wasnt so yum.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 13, 2009)

vrhq08 said:


> after this weekend ive decided to give up the grog for about a month.. not long but looking at the squires in my fridge is killing me. if only beer wasnt so yum.



Give you a strong tip, wait until after the christmas festivities before taking a break.


----------



## vrhq08 (Dec 13, 2009)

nah im designated over christmas and after new years last year im not drinking then... youd think people would learn to not feel me tequila.... im even giving my grog away not the beers but the spirits. need to loose the beer gut aswell


----------



## ashisnothereman (Dec 13, 2009)

being 19 im drinking constantly every weekend. but ill have periods where i just dont drink to save money and time. really puts a dint in the pocket and to think i couldve bought 2 snakes for one night out! and also i just get really over it for a period, but after a while im so keen to go party.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 13, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> I don't drink.
> Then again I'm underaged, but still, I just don't like the smell of alcohol, to me it smells like something the cat dragged in... and then barfed all over...



But that's the delicious part! My god, what's wrong with you?????? 8)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 13, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> But that's the delicious part! My god, what's wrong with you?????? 8)



Um she is 13


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 13, 2009)

Geckoman123 said:


> Um she is 13



So? If she doesn't like stuff the cat dragged in and barfed all over then there is something wrong!


----------



## hallie (Dec 13, 2009)

When i first posted to this thread i had been off the piss for a month...

Its been goin for so long that im back on it and lovin it..

I couldnt do the festive period dry...


----------



## stuartandconnie (Dec 13, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Is there anyone here that doesn't drink alcohol?
> 
> If there is i need some advice. One weekend about a month ago i decided to just have a break and not have any beers. Since then i haven't drunk any grog at all. I still go out to town with all my mates, to the pub, fishing and to sports events and have a pretty good time but i have no desire to drink, like i just don't feel like it. I really used to enjoy drinking and i'm worried that i might not drink again.
> 
> So if you don't drink can you tell me why you don't drink and if you have ever gone a long period without drinking can you tell me why you stopped and why you started again.


 
have to much fun sober


----------

